# Stuck and no idea what to do next...



## Belle30 (Nov 11, 2018)

So in short we always knew my husband would have issues. he had cancer in his piturity as a child. His first SA showed 10 immobile sperm and second showed zero. 18 months on Gonasi and 4 months on Menopur and we are up to 200k although a very high percentage have abnormalities. We have been referred to Mr Ramsey but can't get an appointment til mid October. I realise this means zero chance for nautral conception and started looking into IVF clinics and i was ok with that. 

I figured it's fine...I am only 32 and we have time,  my family are super fertile generally and assumed i would be the same. I went to have my merina coil out (put in due to very heavy periods) to give my hormones a few months to settle and asked about having testing done. Doctor said the only test i  could have before period was due was AMH but that would see if i had PCOS etc. 

That came back yesterday. 5.8pmol. I am so confused. i don't understand why it is so low - I have never smoked or had any of the risk factors. I am very overweight (current BMI is 36) but all my research shows that that isn't a factor. 

I am at a total loss. It has hit me like a tonne of bricks. i wasn't upset over my husband's results and we needed to do IVF anyway but I have been non stop crying my eyes out since i got those results yesterday. 

I don't even know whether to see a gyno or a fertility clinic or what

And if I go for an IVF clinic do I go for one that is impersonal but has great results, one that has a consistently good results but means a 40 minute drive to london every day or one 10 minutes from my house that's new and state of the art but unproven. 

Do my results mean i have a few years or a few months?

I am so lost and confused.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi

Im sorry that wasnt the news you expected.

Please rest assured that although it is low, this doesnt mean you wont produce eggs and therefore get pregnant.
AMH is your ovarian reserve, its what you are born with, so weight or lifestyle choices is not the reason why its low.

Also, you definitely  have more than a few months or a few years. Nobody can know when, but i have a friend who's level was much lower than yours. She had 4 attempts of IVF and had a daughter on her 5th attempt. She is now 40 and has had a further 2 children naturally. She received her levels and was told she would never conceive naturally (i understand naturally isnt an option but im emphasising on the fact you can still have children with a low AMH level)

Good luck


----------



## SingleMommaBe (Oct 28, 2019)

Belle30 said:


> So in short we always knew my husband would have issues. he had cancer in his piturity as a child. His first SA showed 10 immobile sperm and second showed zero. 18 months on Gonasi and 4 months on Menopur and we are up to 200k although a very high percentage have abnormalities. We have been referred to Mr Ramsey but can't get an appointment til mid October. I realise this means zero chance for nautral conception and started looking into IVF clinics and i was ok with that.
> 
> I figured it's fine...I am only 32 and we have time, my family are super fertile generally and assumed i would be the same. I went to have my merina coil out (put in due to very heavy periods) to give my hormones a few months to settle and asked about having testing done. Doctor said the only test i could have before period was due was AMH but that would see if i had PCOS etc.
> 
> ...


Hi dear, start with a gyno first - you'll never know it might be resolved in simpler means after all.


----------



## Saltysea (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi Belle

I know it can be hard but try not to panic. You are young and that is what means the most in terms of your chances. If I was in your position I would go to the Lister Clinic and deal with the commute - they are very well set up to manage your cycle with phone calls, emails and ultrasounds and bloods closer to home. You probably will end up only needing to go twice maybe three times for one round of IVF. They are really good and don’t over treat. 
Try and take each day, one at a time and not panic about all sorts of possible but not real outcomes. The Lister has some brilliant information on their website on diminished ovarian reserve with 3 PDFs that once you read them, you will find very reassuring. Don’t get lost on the greater Internet and panic about your AMH - it’s a completely different story for you to someone over 40 with low results. 

Good Luck!


----------



## SingleMommaBe (Oct 28, 2019)

Saltysea is right dear.  Look at me, I'm 42 and single when I started my ivf journey.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am sorry to read you got news you did not expect. Stay positive, as there are no rules in IVF treatments, women with excellent results might experience a few failures, while others wth low chances of getting pregnant have 1st time success. Keep fingers crossed x


----------

